# kernel panics

## ba

Недавно одна машинка начала часто падать в паник, обычно при большой дисковой активности.

```
Oops: 0000

CPU:    0

EIP:    0010:[<c0140104>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010206

eax: 00010000   ebx: d5f06d34   ecx: 00000011   edx: 00012fe8

esi: 00000008   edi: 00022265   ebp: c15cbfa0   esp: cee67ec0

ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Process btlaunchmanycur (pid: 7830, stackpage=cee67000)

Stack: c12f7ee4 c0195350 00022264 c15cbf9c d6704a00 00022265 00000008 d6704a00

       000227f2 c01407ed 0000001f 0002225c 00000020 d6704a00 c10ba128 d5f06d34

       00000000 c0140a71 00000001 d6704a00 d5f06c80 c10ba128 00001000 00000001

Call Trace:    [<c0195350>] [<c01407ed>] [<c0140a71>] [<c0141060>] [<c01411b7>]

  [<c0141060>] [<c015ff16>] [<c014faa3>] [<c011b1d3>]

Code: 39 58 08 74 07 8b 40 10 eb f2 89 f6 39 78 0c 75 f4 31 c0 83

 kernel BUG in header file at line 791

kernel BUG at panic.c:162!

invalid operand: 0000

CPU:    0

EIP:    0010:[<c012e167>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010286

eax: 00000026   ebx: 02000000   ecx: 00000001   edx: c0346000

esi: cb57c680   edi: 00000000   ebp: df030000   esp: c0347ee4

ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Process swapper (pid: 0, stackpage=c0347000)

Stack: c02f6780 00000317 e08babae 00000317 00000000 db2f2b80 dbfe9400 00000000

       df030000 c44c8814 00000000 00000998 00000000 db2f2b80 00000000 00000000

       00000000 000005ee cb57c680 df023680 01000001 df037ce8 40010000 df030000

Call Trace:    [<e08babae>] [<e08b9503>] [<c011cb15>] [<c011cc94>] [<c011f088>]

  [<c0119510>] [<c0119533>] [<c01195a5>] [<c01191a5>]

Code: 0f 0b a2 00 89 61 2f c0 90 eb fe 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90

 <0>Kernel panic: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!

In interrupt handler - not syncing

 <0>Rebooting in 3 seconds.
```

Притом за это время ядро не менял, тока снял с нее треть оперативки и все(оперативку тестил - все ок). Может есть у кого идеи, что могло случиться?

----------

## Double

 *ba wrote:*   

> Недавно одна машинка начала часто падать в паник, обычно при большой дисковой активности.
> 
> Притом за это время ядро не менял, тока снял с нее треть оперативки и все(оперативку тестил - все ок). Может есть у кого идеи, что могло случиться?

 

 думаю стоит еще и проц проверить.. так.. на всякий случай

----------

## ba

 *Double wrote:*   

> думаю стоит еще и проц проверить.. так.. на всякий случай

 

несколько часов cpuburn-а выдерживает нормально...

----------

## dish

А если оперативу обратно вставить до прежнего объема? Перестает паниковать?

----------

## YD

Возможно на RAM'e стоят неправильные тайминги. Возможно БИОС их сбросил из-за хардверной переконфигурации. Как-то сталкивался с подобным, запустил memtest86, а там всплошную ошибки.

----------

## ba

 *YD wrote:*   

> Как-то сталкивался с подобным, запустил memtest86, а там всплошную ошибки.

 

я им как раз и тестил - все в порядке было...

к тому же как я говорил паники происходят когда хард сильно нагружен...

----------

## dish

Так со старым объемом оперативы есть паники или нет?

А вообще очень похоже на глюки DMA.

Попробуй остановить hdparm и посмотри, будут ли глюки.

----------

## ba

 *dish wrote:*   

> Так со старым объемом оперативы есть паники или нет?

 

чтобы поставить старый объем надо ждать конца выходных :(

 *dish wrote:*   

> А вообще очень похоже на глюки DMA.
> 
> Попробуй остановить hdparm и посмотри, будут ли глюки.

 

гы, без дма и пробовать назачем - это ж тормоза жуткие будут...

----------

## africa

диск может накрывается тот который после активности  :Laughing: 

----------

## ba

 *africa wrote:*   

> диск может накрывается тот который после активности :lol:

 

смарт ничего необычного не говорит...

----------

## Double

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *africa wrote:*   диск может накрывается тот который после активности  
> 
> смарт ничего необычного не говорит...

 

а если попробовать проверить винт ? погонять его на другой машинке с хорошей нагрузкой часа четыре?

и есть еще предложение поиграться с заменой памяти и поменять плашки местами (это так из разряда  стекла протереть колеса подкачать)

должно же быть  какое-то обьяснение кстати что если в ядре  дебаг включить

----------

## ba

 *Double wrote:*   

> а если попробовать проверить винт ? погонять его на другой машинке с хорошей нагрузкой часа четыре?
> 
> и есть еще предложение поиграться с заменой памяти и поменять плашки местами (это так из разряда  стекла протереть колеса подкачать)
> 
> должно же быть  какое-то обьяснение кстати что если в ядре  дебаг включить

 

мдя... чем таким гемором страдать я лучше другую машинку найду...

я надеялся что кто-нить сможет что-то сказать по логу паника...

----------

## Double

 *Quote:*   

> мдя... чем таким гемором страдать я лучше другую машинку найду...
> 
> я надеялся что кто-нить сможет что-то сказать по логу паника...

  я думаю что bug trace  тут мало поможет..

----------

## africa

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *africa wrote:*   диск может накрывается тот который после активности  
> 
> смарт ничего необычного не говорит...

 

у меня такое было паники а через пару дней винт сдох

----------

## YD

Да кстати, похоже. Сначала у меня была тоже panic судя по всему (ибо помог только reset). Через день при нормальной работе с ssh вдруг начались ошибки, что-то типо  file not found, а потом пощупал хард, он горячей утюга. Стало ясно, ему капут, ещё один ребут он не пережил, по nfs еле вытащил нужные файлы, которые были в кэше. На всякий сделай бэкап.

----------

